# Pensacola Fishing Inshore report for Jun 18th to Jun 28th with Capt Wes Rozier



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

seems like we captains were posting to many informational fishing reports so this will cover 11 days instead 7 days or less. 

As always I hope these reports for some will give valuable info to make you a better angler...for some just a smile and a dream of fishing real soon and others to help plan your future trip knowing what you will target.

Any time you need a question answered, how to fish or work a certain lure or need some intel on where to fish you have my phone number...please give me a call.

I would like to thank everybody on PFF for all the kind words you have said to me or about me and my family over the years. I would like to thank all those who have booked fishing trips with me and those who have referred my name to another angler who booked a trip.

This year alone I have had the pleasure of fishing with 9 different anglers from this forum (including those who view as a guest) and the 6 referrals!

Now for the report.

The fishing has been off the charts!!!! The weather has been awesome.

Today the speck fishing was as good as it gets! Top water chug bug killed way to many today. Solid fish from 17"es to 21"es. Bite was over by 730am.

SR Sound, Pensacola Bay, Escambia Bay, Big Lagoon and the Pass has been my favorite haunts over the last 11 days.

chug bug, 7m mirrolure and the 52m mirrolure on the flats. 2/0 circle hook, 30 lb fluorocarbon 20" leader and 3 oz slip weight in deep water.

specks plenty!

spanish up to 6 lbs

plenty plenty plenty of blue fish...did I say plenty?

several nice pompanos

several nice red snapper

several nice black drum

redfish

topwater action never ended each day...our time just ran out

ok you need to book a trip just give me a call.

Capt Wes Rozier
850-982-7858
http://www.captwesrozier.com


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all you do, its always amazing when we book you for a great day.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You are the man Capt. Wes!!!!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

As usual my friend, A great report. simple but to the point and accompanied by super pics. Was beginning to wonder where you have been but now I see....you been BUSY takin fish off hooks LOL Congrats on the successful trips.
Jimmie:thumbsup:


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Great report capt wes, keep up the good work and thanks for the report


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to put them on the fish! Saw you out at Garcon Point last Saturday and the weather was a lot hotter than the bite!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

NICHOLAS

it was very hot. the speck bite was really good along avalon beach using a 52m mirrolure in gold


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

here are a few more pics


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Great report. Please keep em coming.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I love all the reports I had knee surgery two weeks ago and ur reports are what push me to get better make me want to be on the water faster. If I wasn't seeing all the fish ur catching without me I might not be doing my therapy exercises like I'm supposed to.
Keep the reports coming but leave me some fish for when I'm better
Thanks


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Enjoy your reports*

Always enjoy your reports Capt. Wes! - don't understand why they are limiting them? - do those top water specks take a fly? - I have received a lot of great feedback on trips with you from club members - Thanks


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Capt. Wes -- thanks for the great reports and I look forward to seeing you soon.

Gatoryak, I had a great trip earlier this year with Capt. Wes catching Specks and Spanish on the fly rod !


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice report thanks for posting Capt.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Great report, Captain Wes. How do you rig to catch the big spanish? Thanks.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Captain, and thanks for the call........ I knew if I hadn't hreard from you that you were slaying the fish.......... Now I see that this was true.... Tight lines, T


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Please, don't be ridiculous. Wes, You, yourself told me 'they're just jealous.' When I was worried about putting too many pics on here. And I am a huge fan of ALL the capts and reports we get here. There is only gain, there's no loss from this sharing.
I speak for many of us, PLEASE CONTINUE THE GREAT LOCAL SPECIFIC REPORTS.
But don't worry Wes, Your website is always on Favorite.
Yer Bud,

In the Bay, in OUR Bay


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Second best after fishing with Capt. Wes is jawing with him back at the dock or in the parking lot. Not only is Capt. Wes is a truly first class guide but a prince if a guy as well! Did I mention he can really spin a yarn!


----------

